# Přetažený přes líce



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
prosim vás, mohl by mi někdo vysvětlit tu větu?
Kontext: Žena a její matku se zrcadlí na sklo okna.
Věta:   Přes ty špinavý okna už vůbec nic nevidim. Leskly se tam naše tvaře. Moje nafouklej balon a její tak tak přetažený přes líce, jak vypnutá králičí kožka na rámu.
Děkuju moc


----------



## K.u.r.t

To znamená, že se kůže na jejích tvářích (lících) zdá jakoby menší, než by měla být. Pravděpodobně je hodně napnutá. _Tak tak _popř. _jen tak tak_ znamená totéž co anglicky "barely"


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju.
Přetažený:co to přesně znamená, tady v tom kontextu? Jak byste to dali anglicky?
Diky


----------



## K.u.r.t

v tomto kontextu asi něco jako _barely covering her cheeks_

podobné užití:
plachta je přetažená přes auto (např. kvůli ochraně proti slunci)
a canvas covers the car (for instance to protect it from sunlight)

doslova "být přetažený" (otrocký překlad) znamená "to be pulled over/dragged over something"

druhý význám je být unavený-vyčerpaný


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, prominte ale musím se k tomu vrátit. Já bych tomu takhle rozuměla, kdyby tady bylo: Její kůže tak tak přetažený přes líce. Ale tady nemluví se o kůži, ale o tváři, ne? Z čeho vyvodíte, že se jedná o kůži?
Děkuju moc


----------



## tlumic

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj, prominte ale musím se k tomu vrátit. Já bych tomu takhle rozuměla, kdyby tady bylo: Její kůže tak tak přetažený přes líce. Ale tady nemluví se o kůži, ale o tváři, ne? Z čeho vyvodíte, že se jedná o kůži?
> Děkuju moc


 
Já bych řekl, že říkáme-li "tvář", myslíme tím zároveň (a asi především) "kůži na tváři" - jiné by to bylo asi s obličejem, který se více bere jako "obličejová část hlavy", tedy v celku se vším, co máme vepředu, když to tak řeknu (tedy nejen kůže, ale i čelisti, nos apod.)

Tak asi tak


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, jo, asi proto. I když v té předchozí větě zdá se že tvář je použivaný ve smyslu oblíčeje, ne? - Přes ty špinavý okna už vůbec nic nevidim. Leskly se tam naše tvaře. Moje nafouklej balon a její tak tak přetažený přes líce, jak vypnutá králičí kožka na rámu.-


----------



## tlumic

parolearruffate said:


> Mh, jo, asi proto. I když v té předchozí větě zdá se že tvář je použivaný ve smyslu oblíčeje, ne? - Přes ty špinavý okna už vůbec nic nevidim. Leskly se tam naše tvaře. Moje nafouklej balon a její tak tak přetažený přes líce, jak vypnutá králičí kožka na rámu.-


 

Ale jo, máš pravdu - kdyby text nepokračoval tou králičí kožkou, mohlo by se to vnímat tak, že se ve skle lesknou "tváře = obličeje"; takhle si prostě musíme pod "tváří" zpětně představit "kůži", ne obličej (i když i to by šlo, nebýt právě toho připodobnění ke králičí kožce).

tvář = obličej
tvář = líce, potažmo kůže na lících


----------



## Jana337

Vůbec si nic nedělej z toho, že tomu dokonale nerozumíš. My rodilí mluvčí na tom nejsme o moc lépe.  Podle mne se tím chce říci (jak už vysvětlili ostatní výše), že měla jakoby o číslo menší kůži.


----------



## tlumic

Jana337 said:


> Vůbec si nic nedělej z toho, že tomu dokonale nerozumíš. My rodilí mluvčí na tom nejsme o moc lépe.  Podle mne se tím chce říci (jak už vysvětlili ostatní výše), že měla jakoby o číslo menší kůži.


 
Ano, hezky řečeno, nic si z toho nedělej - ten jazyk si někdy dělá, co chce (stejně jako my), když se snažíme nějak jej zlogičtit, řekl bych. Že?

Zdravím
Tlumič


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak dobře. Už si s tím nebudu lámat hlavu!!! 
Děkuju


----------



## ytre

králičí - zjevně odkazuje na hubenost a vystouplé lícní kosti (pod očima) lebka jako rám vyrýsovaná viditelně. Propadlé naplé hubené tváře, žádné váčky pod očima...


----------

